# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Կրոնական դաստիարակություն

## Ուլուանա

Ակումբում ամենատարբեր կրոնական հայացքներ ու դիրքորոշումներ ունեցող մարդիկ կան (էդ թվում և իրենց հավատացյալ համարող, բայց կոնկրետ կրոնի չդավանող, ինչպես նաև աթեիստ և այլ դիրքորոշումներ ունեցողներ՝ նշվածների ամենատարբեր աստիճաններով ու երանգներով. «Ձեր կրոնական հայացքները» թեման վկա  :Jpit: )։ Շատերը երեխաներ ունեն, շատերը նախատեսում են ունենալ։ Եկեք էստեղ քննարկենք, թե ով ինչպես է դաստիարակում կամ նախատեսում դաստիարակել իր երեխաներին կրոնի առումով։ Համարու՞մ եք արդյոք, որ երեխան պիտի անպայման նույն կրոնական հայացքներն ունենա, ինչ դուք, թե՞ ավելի ճիշտ եք համարում, որ նա ինքն ընտրի իր հավատքը կամ դրա բացակայությունը։ Վերջինիս դեպքում ի՞նչ եք անում կամ անելու, որպեսզի նա հնարավորություն ունենա զերծ մնալու շրջապատի ազդեցություններից և միաժամանակ հնարավորինս բազմակողմանի ինֆորմացիա ստանա այդ թեմայով՝ ինքնուրույն կողմնորոշվելու համար։ Նաև ինչքանո՞վ է ապահով երեխային որևէ ուղղություն չտալը՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ շրջապատի ազդեցությունը կարող է գերիշխող լինել ու ի վերջո երեխային «պարտադրել» իրենը։ Ի վերջո, երևի բոլորիս համար էլ կան կրոնական ուղղություններ կամ աղանդներ, որոնք անցանկալի կամ նույնիսկ վտանգավոր ենք համարում, հետևաբար չէինք ուզենա, որ մեր երեխան երբևէ ներգրավվեր դրանց մեջ։ Խիստ ցանկալի է ցանկացած պատասխան հնարավորինս մանրամասն հիմնավորելը։ 

Հետաքրքիր է, թե նախադպրոցական, ինչպես նաև կրտսեր դպրոցական տարիքի երեխաներին ինչպես եք ծանոթացնում կրոն, հավատք երևույթներին, հատկապես եթե չեք ցանկանում, որ նա հակվի որևէ կրոնի կամ կոնկրետ կրոնի։ Ու ընդհանրապես հնարավո՞ր է երեխային ներկայացնել այդ երևույթները՝ միաժամանակ չպարտադրելով նրան ձեր անձնական ընկալումներն այդ հարցում, եթե համարում եք, որ նա պիտի ինքն ընտրի ինչին հավատալ կամ չհավատալ։ Մի խոսքով՝ ծավալվեք, պատմեք էս հարցում ձեր փորձից, պատկերացումներից ու պլաններից  :Smile: ։ Ողջունվում են ինչպես տեսական, վերացական, այնպես էլ գործնական ու կոնկրետ խորհուրդներն ու առաջարկները։ 

Նաև չմոռանանք, որ թեման ոչ թե «Կրոն» բաժնում է, այլ «Տուն–տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ», այսինքն՝ շեշտը դրված է դաստիարակության վրա, ոչ թե այս կամ այն կրոնական ուղղության լավ կամ վատ լինելու։ Մի խոսքով՝ էս թեմայում կրոններ կռվեցնել չկա  :Jpit: ։

----------

Apsara (25.06.2016), Cassiopeia (25.06.2016), GriFFin (02.07.2016), Sambitbaba (25.06.2016), Աթեիստ (25.06.2016), Վազգեն (26.06.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես գտնում եմ, որ դա ամեն մարդու ընտրությունն ա, ու ցանկալի է, որ մինչև չափահաս դառնալը ընդհանրապես չշփվի որևէ կրոնի հետ։
Տանն աշխատում եմ ընդհանրապես չխոսել էդ թեմայով։ Կորյունի առաջին դպրոցում ոնց հասկացա դրանից խուսափել չէր լինի (սեմպտեմբերի մեկին տերտեր էին կանչել, խոսացնում)։
Հիմա Բլեյանում ա, ստեղ կրոնական ծեսերն անում են առանց կրոնական հիմքի, զուտ որպես ծես։ Դասատուներին ասվել ա, որ հանկարծ էդ թեմայով բան չխոսեն։
Եթե ինչ որ բան էլ լսում, ու հարցեր ա սկսում տալ, աշխատում եմ հնարավորինս չեզոք պատասխանել, բայց դե գիտակցում եմ, որ իմ չեզոքը մեկ ա լինելու ա աստծու գաղափարի հերքում, ու դա զուտ որպես հորինվածք ներկայացնելը։

Այսինքն ես չեմ ասում աստված չկա, ասում եմ, որ մարդկանց մի մասը հավատում ա, մի մասը չէ, իրան ոչ մեկ չի տեսել։ Ինքը հըլը որ Ձմեռ Պապիկի հետ զուգահեռներ չի տանում ։) (նման թեմաներով խոսակցություններ շատ հազվադեպ են լինում)։

----------

Արէա (25.06.2016), Ուլուանա (25.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս հարցն ընկերոջս հետ շատ մանրամասն քննարկել ենք ու բարեբախտաբար ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալը դժվար չէր. ազատ ենք թողնելու, որ երեխաներն իրենք ընտրեն իրենց կրոնը: Մենակ մի հարցում ենք թեթևակի անհամաձայնության եկել, բայց դա նենց բան ա, որին ես փոխզիջման կգնամ: Էդ երեխայի մկրտությունն ա: Դանիայում սովորություն կա երեխաներին փոքր տարիքում մկրտելու, իսկ ավելի մեծ տարիքում իրենք որոշում են՝ շարունակում են քրիստոնյա լինել, թե ոչ (բայց իրականում չեն որոշում, ուղղակի հավես տոնակատարություն ա, երեխան լիքը նվերներ ա ստանում): Հիմա եթե մենք չմկրտենք մեր երեխաներին, երբ էդ տարիքը հասնի, ու իրենց հասակակիցները սկսեն նվերներ ստանալ, իրենք՝ չէ, մի տեսակ ինչ-որ բանից զրկված են զգալու: Գուցե ոչ էնքան կրոնական, ինչքան մշակութային իմաստով: Մի խոսքով, էս հարցը քննարկման ենթակա ա, կատեգորիկ ոչ չեմ ասել:

Բայց ամեն դեպքում, քանի որ երկուսս էլ մեր ընտանիքներում նմանատիպ կրոնական դաստիարակություն ենք ստացել, մեզ համար դժվար չի պատկերացնելը, թե էդ նույնը ոնց ենք մեր երեխաներին փոխանցելու: Իսկ էդ դաստիարակությունը դաստիարակության բացակայությունն ա ընդհանրապես: Ինձ էլ, իրեն էլ ազատ են թողել էդ հարցերում (չնայած երկուսս էլ մկրտված ենք), ու գոնե ես չեմ հիշում, որ փոքր տարիքում շատ հարցեր տված լինեմ: Մենակ հիշում եմ, որ մամաս ինչ-որ աստված պապիկից էր խոսում, բայց էնպես էր խոսվում իրա մասին, ոնց որ ձմեռ պապիկից կխոսվի:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա շրջապատի ազդեցությունից զերծ պահելուն, ապա ինքս չեմ պատրաստվում որևէ կերպ երեխային խոչընդոտել որևէ կրոնական ուղղության հետ շփումից կամ դրա ընտրությունից: Կարծում եմ՝ ավելի կարևոր ա երեխային մեծացնել էնպես, որ ինքը տարբերի լավն ու վատը, ինքը կարողանա հասկանալ, թե ինչն ա վտանգավոր, ինչը չէ: Էլի իմ սեփական դաստիարակությունից եմ ասում: Իմ ծնողները երբևէ չեն փորձել որևէ բանից ինձ հեռու պահել, ինչ ուզել, արել եմ: Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ սովորեցրել են հասկանալ, թե ինչն ա ինձ համար լավ, ինչը վատ:

----------

Cassiopeia (25.06.2016), Աթեիստ (25.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

«Դաստիարակությունն», իմ կարծիքով, էդքան էլ ճիշտ բառ չի էս համատեքստում. չնայած երևի ավելի հարմար բառ էլ չկա: 

Մենք դեռ կրոնի մասին ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բան չենք խոսել: Եթե աղջկաս մոտ հարցեր առաջանան, կփորձեմ հնարավորինս նեյտրալ պատասխանել: Ինձ համար ցանկացած կրոն չարիք է (չշփոթել հավատքի հետ), բայց դե ինքն իր համար թող հետագայում որոշի՝ ինչքանով է կրոնն իր կյանքում դեր խաղալու: Ուղղակի իմանալով, որ պապան էլ կրոնից հեռու մարդ է, կարծում եմ, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ աղջկաս համար էլ դա մնալու է անկարևոր թեմա: Բայց դե ով գիտի: 

Ինքը սեպտեմբերից նախադպրոցական է լինելու, ու մանկապարտեզում Սուրբ ծննդին նախադպրոցականներին տանելու են եկեղեցի՝ էնտեղ փոքրիկ ներկայացում ցուցադրելու: Թե ոնց Քրիստոսը ծնվեց և այլն: Մեզ հատուկ հարցրեցին, թե դեմ չենք արդյոք, որ երեխան մասնակցի էդ ներկայացմանը: Դեմ չէինք իհարկե, ուղղակի էդ պահը շատ դուր եկավ, որ անպայման հարցնում են:

Ինձ էստեղ մի ուրիշ բան է հետաքրքրում: Վերջերս կարդում էի Իսիսում հայտնված «արևմտյան» երիտասարդների մայրերի մասին: Որ իրենք էլ ժամանակին ազատ են թողել էդ հարցում. դեռահասները ինքնուրույն են որոշել ինչով են հետաքրքրվում և ինչ խորությամբ: Ու էդպես մի օր էլ Եվրոպայում ծնված մեծացած ջահելները դարձել են ծայրահեղ մուսուլմաններ ու գնացել, միացել Իսիսին: 
Արդյո՞ք էդ ազատ թողնելը, «թող ինքը որոշի»-ն իր մեջ վտանգներ չի ներառում: Երևի արժի հարցին էդ կողմից էլ մոտենալ:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.06.2016), Ուլուանա (25.06.2016), Վազգեն (26.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ էստեղ մի ուրիշ բան է հետաքրքրում: Վերջերս կարդում էի Իսիսում հայտնված «արևմտյան» երիտասարդների մայրերի մասին: Որ իրենք էլ ժամանակին ազատ են թողել էդ հարցում. դեռահասները ինքնուրույն են որոշել ինչով են հետաքրքրվում և ինչ խորությամբ: Ու էդպես մի օր էլ Եվրոպայում ծնված մեծացած ջահելները դարձել են ծայրահեղ մուսուլմաններ ու գնացել, միացել Իսիսին: 
> Արդյո՞ք էդ ազատ թողնելը, «թող ինքը որոշի»-ն իր մեջ վտանգներ չի ներառում: Երևի արժի հարցին էդ կողմից էլ մոտենալ:


Ռիփ, էդ մայրերի պատմությունները շատ մանրամասն կարդացել եմ: Էդ բոլոր էրեխեքի ընդհանրությունը ոչ թե էն էր, որ ծնողներն ազատ են թողել իրանց (որովհետև անհամեմատ ավելի մեծ թվով էրեխեք են ազատ մեծանում, բայց ոչ բոլորն են իսիսական դառնում), այլ որ մերժված են էղել: Կարդում ես, էսինչ-էնինչը դպրոցում ընկերներ չուներ, bullying-ի էր ենթարկվում, մեկուսանում էր: Ու իսիսական դառնալուց դեռ շատ առաջ իրանց ներսում ատելություն ա էփում մարդկանց նկատմամբ: Իսիսն էլ իրանց համար շատ հարմար հանգրվան ա. իրանց ատելությունը բավարարվում ա էնտեղ: Կարծում եմ՝ եթե իսիսական չէ, մեկ ա էդ մարդիկ մեծանալու են, տեռորիստ-մարդասպան դառնան: Ու մեկ էլ կարծում եմ, որ տեռորիզմի դեմ պայքարը կրոնի դեմ պայքարով չպիտի լինի, այլ ատելության դեմ պայքարով:

----------

GriFFin (02.07.2016), ivy (25.06.2016), Sambitbaba (25.06.2016), Շինարար (25.06.2016), Ուլուանա (25.06.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> «Դաստիարակությունն», իմ կարծիքով, էդքան էլ ճիշտ բառ չի էս համատեքստում. չնայած երևի ավելի հարմար բառ էլ չկա:


Հա, համաձայն եմ. ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս, բայց ինչքան մտածեցի, ավելի հարմար բառ չգտա, ցավոք։




> Ինձ էստեղ մի ուրիշ բան է հետաքրքրում: Վերջերս կարդում էի Իսիսում հայտնված «արևմտյան» երիտասարդների մայրերի մասին: Որ իրենք էլ ժամանակին ազատ են թողել էդ հարցում. դեռահասները ինքնուրույն են որոշել ինչով են հետաքրքրվում և ինչ խորությամբ: Ու էդպես մի օր էլ Եվրոպայում ծնված մեծացած ջահելները դարձել են ծայրահեղ մուսուլմաններ ու գնացել, միացել Իսիսին: 
> Արդյո՞ք էդ ազատ թողնելը, «թող ինքը որոշի»-ն իր մեջ վտանգներ չի ներառում: Երևի արժի հարցին էդ կողմից էլ մոտենալ:


Ճիշտն ասած՝ մեզ էլ ա էդ հարցը մի քիչ հուզում։ Դե, մեր կրոնական հայացքները նույնը չեն, բայց տենց հակասության պահեր էլ չկան, ամեն դեպքում ոչ մեկս էլ քրիստոնյա չենք, ու կուզենայինք երեխային հնարավորինս չեզոք մեծացնել, որպեսզի արդեն գիտակից տարիքում ինքնուրույն որոշի՝ ինչին հավատալ, ինչին՝ չէ։ Բայց Վազգենն էլ ասում ա՝ որ տենց «դատարկ» թողնենք էդ տեղը, ի՞նչ իմանաս՝ հետագայում ինչով կլցվի, էդ «դատարկությունն» իրան մի քիչ վտանգավոր ա թվում, դրա համար մտածում ա՝ գուցե ավելի լավ ա՝ քրիստոնյա լինի (դե, հաշվի առնելով, որ շրջապատում դա գերիշխող կրոն ա ու դրա ազդեցությանը սենց թե նենց ենթարկվելու ա շուտով), քան մեծանա, էն մուսուլման ծայրահեղականներից դառնա։ Չնայած Բյուրի բացատրությունն էլ ISIS–ի հետ կապված, ահագին խելքին մոտ ա, իհարկե։

Մեր դեպքում նաև էն հանգամանքը կա, որ շուտով տղաս պիտի շաբաթօրյա հայկական դպրոց գնա, որը եկեղեցու դպրոցն ա, այսինքն՝ քրիստոնեությունն էնտեղ, կարելի ա ասել, պարտադրված ա լինելու ինչ–որ առումով։ Ճիշտ ա, դպրոցը կրոնական ուղղվածություն չունի՝ որպես այդպիսին, բայց քանի որ հայկական եկեղեցին ա կազմակերպում, բնականաբար, չէր կարող զերծ լինել կրոնական մասից։ Դե, ենթադրում եմ, որ աղոթք, քրիստոնեության վերաբերյալ դասեր կունենան։ 

Մի խոսքով՝ բարդ ա  :Jpit: ։

----------


## ivy

Ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ Բյուրի հետ, որ նախադրյալներն են պետք, բայց ես սկսել եմ կրոնին ահագին խիստ նայել: Պետք չի թերագնահատել իր թողած ազդեցությունը, հաստկապես՝ իսլամը հեչ անփորձանք կրոն չի: Գուցե դեռ մի երկու տարի առաջ ես էլ նույնը ասեի, որ պետք չի պայքարել կրոնի դեմ ու տերորիզմը կրոնից չի գալիս: Բայց դե կյանքը մի քիչ ուրիշ բան է ցույց տալիս: Հա, էդ նախադրյալները պիտի լինեն, բայց կրոնական ազդեցության տակ ընկնելով նույնիսկ պստիկ ծաղիկները կարող են հսկա պտուղներ դառնալ: Ու եթե խորանաս, ո՞ր մի դեռահասը ինչ-որ պրոբլեմ չունի, բոլորն էլ տեղից խախուտ են: Մի հատ էլ իսլամի ձեռքն են ընկնում, լրիվ խախտվում են: 
Ես տենց հանգիստ չեմ նայում էդ հարցին: Ու մուսուլմաններից էլ ահագին վախենում եմ: Չնայած գործի բերումով ամբողջ օրը հետներն եմ: Բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ իրենց ֆանատիկ տեսակից սարսափելի բան չկա: Ու հաստատ չեմ ուզենա, որ երեխաս էդ կրոնի մեջ խորանա:

----------

Apsara (25.06.2016), Cassiopeia (25.06.2016), Sambitbaba (25.06.2016), Smokie (27.06.2016), Աթեիստ (25.06.2016), Արէա (25.06.2016), Հայկօ (26.06.2016), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2016), Ուլուանա (25.06.2016), Վազգեն (26.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ Բյուրի հետ, որ նախադրյալներն են պետք, բայց ես սկսել եմ կրոնին ահագին խիստ նայել: Պետք չի թերագնահատել իր թողած ազդեցությունը, հաստկապես՝ իսլամը հեչ անփորձանք կրոն չի: Գուցե դեռ մի երկու տարի առաջ ես էլ նույնը ասեի, որ պետք չի պայքարել կրոնի դեմ ու տերորիզմը կրոնից չի գալիս: Բայց դե կյանքը մի քիչ ուրիշ բան է ցույց տալիս: Հա, էդ նախադրյալները պիտի լինեն, բայց կրոնական ազդեցության տակ ընկնելով նույնիսկ պստիկ ծաղիկները կարող են հսկա պտուղներ դառնալ: Ու եթե խորանաս, ո՞ր մի դեռահասը ինչ-որ պրոբլեմ չունի, բոլորն էլ տեղից խախուտ են: Մի հատ էլ իսլամի ձեռքն են ընկնում, լրիվ խախտվում են: 
> Ես տենց հանգիստ չեմ նայում էդ հարցին: Ու մուսուլմաններից էլ ահագին վախենում եմ: Չնայած գործի բերումով ամբողջ օրը հետներն եմ: Բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ իրենց ֆանատիկ տեսակից սարսափելի բան չկա: Ու հաստատ չեմ ուզենա, որ երեխաս էդ կրոնի մեջ խորանա:


Գուցէ հարցի լուծումը ոչ թե կրոնի հետ ծանոթացնել կամ չծանոթացնելն է, այլ Աստծո հանդեպ քիչ թե շատ նորմալ դիրքորոշում ընդունե՞լը...

Եթե դուք ձեզ համար չեք ցանկանում ընդունել, որ Աստված և կրոնը` լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են, գոնե փորձեք հանուն ձեր երեխաների քիչ ավելի տրամաբանականորեն մոտենալ հարցին...

Շատ կարևոր է հետևյալը.
Մենք համարում ենք, որ հասունացման պրոցեսն օգնում է մեզ ճիշտ դիրքորոշում ընդունել կյանքի վերաբերյալ, կամ հասկանալ, թե ինչ այսել է այդ կյանք կոչեցյալը: Բայց եթե համարենք, որ կյանք ասելով` մենք հասկանում ենք մեր ֆիզիկական, այսինքն կենդանական վիճակը, ուրեմն եկեք հետ հայացք գցենք ցանկացած կենդանու վրա ու համեմատենք մեր հետ. արդյո՞ք գոյություն ունի որևէ կենդանի արարած, որն ավելի հեռու է բնությունից, այսինքն ֆիզիկական կյանքից, քան մարդը... Չեմ կարծում, որ կգտնեք...
Եվ ստացվում է, որ որքան ավելի "գիտակից" է դառնում մարդը, կամ աճում է, այնքան ավելի է հեռանում ֆիզիկական կյանքի ճշմարտություններից, և ըստ այդմ էլ` մարդ ֆիզիկական կյանքին շատ ավելի մոտ է մանուկ հասակում, քան հասուն:

Այսինքն, ձեր երեխաներն ավելի շատ բան են հասկանում* իրական կյանքից*, քան դուք: :Smile: 
Ցավն այն է, որ երեխաները հավատում են իրենց ծնողներին: Այն պատճառով, որ ծնողը երեխայի համար Աստծո պես մի բան է: Եվ այն տարբերությամբ, որ նա չգիտի, որ հավատ` "նշանակում է" կրոն: Եվ ի վերջո, ցանկացած երեխա հիմնականում հրաժարվոում է իր ճշմարտությունից և ընդունում է ծնող-աստծո "ճշմարտությունը": Եվ, մինչև կհասնի ձեր տարիքին, հասցնում է ամբողջապես մոռանալ այն, ինչ գիտեր կյանքի մասին...

Մեզանից ոչ ոք չգիտի այդ իրականությունը, մենք բոլորս էլ խաղում ենք մեր սերտած խաղերը, այն, ինչ մեզ սովորեցրել են, և մենք բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ մեր սերտած դասերից ոչ ամեն ինչն է ճշմարիտ...

... Երեխայի համար շատ վտանգավոր է թե հավատացյալ, և թե աթեիստ ծնող ունենալը, այնպես որ, խնդրում եմ, ձեր երեխաների համար եղեք դրանցից ոչ մեկը...

Այվ, ջան, դու ասում ես, օրինակ, որ մահմեդականի ֆանատիկ տեսակից վատը չկա: Համաձայն եմ, բայց քրիստոնեայի ֆանատիկ տեսակի մեջ կա՞ արդյոք որևէ լավ բան... ֆանատիզմի մեջ ընդհամրապես լավ բան չկա, բայց արդյո՞ք Աստված կապ ունի դրա հետ...

Աթեիստն ասում է, որ փորձում է լոյալ լինել... "Այսինքն ես չեմ ասում աստված չկա, ասում եմ, որ մարդկանց մի մասը հավատում ա, մի մասը չէ, իրան ոչ մեկ չի տեսել։" Բայց մի՞թե այս խոսքերը չեն բխում այն վստահությունից, ավելի ճիշտ, վստահ համոզմունքից, որ է, եթե Աստված լիներ, ուրեմն մեկնումեկը պետք է որ նրան տեսած լիներ: Ու քանի որ շատ ավելի մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ ոչ ոք այդպես էլ նրան չի տեսնի, ուրեմն կարող եմ հանգիստ լինել, որ Կորյունս էլ ինձ պես աթեիստ կդառնա: :Smile: 

Բայց, Աթեիստ ջան, արդյո՞ք Աստված նա է, ում կարելի է կամ պետք է տեսնել: Մեր կյանքում կան լիքը բաներ, որ մենք չենք տեսնում, բայց դրանք կան: Մեր կյանքը բաղկացած է տեսանելի և անտեսանելի բաներից, և շատ վիճելի է, թե դրանցից որոնք են ավելի շատ մեր կյանքում: Եվ ի՞նչ պարտադիր է, որ Աստված հենց տեսանելի մասի մեջ լինի, որ մենք էլ անպայման նրան տեսնենք...

 :Think:  :Think:  :Think: Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե փորձեիք սկզբում ձեր երեխաների կարծիքը հարցնել թեմայի մասին: Միգուցէ նրանք հուշեի՞ն ձեզ, թե ինչպես իրենց սովորեցնեք...

----------

Apsara (26.06.2016), Micke (25.06.2016), Smokie (27.06.2016), Զաքար (28.06.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստն ասում է, որ փորձում է լոյալ լինել... "Այսինքն ես չեմ ասում աստված չկա, ասում եմ, որ մարդկանց մի մասը հավատում ա, մի մասը չէ, իրան ոչ մեկ չի տեսել։" Բայց մի՞թե այս խոսքերը չեն բխում այն վստահությունից, ավելի ճիշտ, վստահ համոզմունքից, որ է, եթե Աստված լիներ, ուրեմն մեկնումեկը պետք է որ նրան տեսած լիներ: Ու քանի որ շատ ավելի մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ ոչ ոք այդպես էլ նրան չի տեսնի, ուրեմն կարող եմ հանգիստ լինել, որ Կորյունս էլ ինձ պես աթեիստ կդառնա:
> 
> Բայց, Աթեիստ ջան, արդյո՞ք Աստված նա է, ում կարելի է կամ պետք է տեսնել: Մեր կյանքում կան լիքը բաներ, որ մենք չենք տեսնում, բայց դրանք կան: Մեր կյանքը բաղկացած է տեսանելի և անտեսանելի բաներից, և շատ վիճելի է, թե դրանցից որոնք են ավելի շատ մեր կյանքում: Եվ ի՞նչ պարտադիր է, որ Աստված հենց տեսանելի մասի մեջ լինի, որ մենք էլ անպայման նրան տեսնենք...
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե փորձեիք սկզբում ձեր երեխաների կարծիքը հարցնել թեմայի մասին: Միգուցէ նրանք հուշեի՞ն ձեզ, թե ինչպես իրենց սովորեցնեք...


Սամ, դրա համար էի գրել, որ ես չեմ կարա օբյեկտիվ լինել ։)
Վիճակագրությունը ցույց ա տալիս, որ մարդկության մեծամասնությունը հավատալու համար տեսնելու (փաստերով հիմնավորվելու) կարիք չունի։ ԻՆչո՞ւ ես վստահ, որ Կորյունը նրանցից մեկը չի լինի։ Ես որ վստահ չեմ։ Ես նույնիսկ հավատացյելների հետ բանավեճերում կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում աստծո գոյությունը։ Ես քննադատում եմ միայն ու միայն գիրքը։ Նույնիսկ եթե Կորյունը դարձավ հավատացյալ, նա հաստատ իրեն չի անվանի «քրիստոնյա», այսինքն աստվածաշնչի հիման վրա հավատացող։ Որտև գոնե աստվածաշնչի ու տերտերների դեբիլությունները ես իրան հաստատ ցույց կտամ։ Էդ հո փաստ ա, կարելի ա կարդալ, տեսնել, ուսումնասիրել։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա անտեսանելի բաներին հավատալուն։ Ես էլ որ փոքր էի, լիքը անտեսանելի բաներից տեղյակ չէի։ Հիմա ֆիզիկան, մանավանդ քվանտայինը լիքը անտեսանելի բաների մասին ա խոսում։ Խոսում ա փաստերով, փորձերով ու ապացույցներով։ Երեխաներս էլ որ մեծացան հաստատ ավելի շատ բաների մասին կիմանան, քան ես հիմա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, դրա համար էի գրել, որ ես չեմ կարա օբյեկտիվ լինել ։)
> Վիճակագրությունը ցույց ա տալիս, որ մարդկության մեծամասնությունը հավատալու համար տեսնելու (փաստերով հիմնավորվելու) կարիք չունի։ ԻՆչո՞ւ ես վստահ, որ Կորյունը նրանցից մեկը չի լինի։ Ես որ վստահ չեմ։ Ես նույնիսկ հավատացյելների հետ բանավեճերում կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում աստծո գոյությունը։ Ես քննադատում եմ միայն ու միայն գիրքը։ Նույնիսկ եթե Կորյունը դարձավ հավատացյալ, նա հաստատ իրեն չի անվանի «քրիստոնյա», այսինքն աստվածաշնչի հիման վրա հավատացող։ Որտև գոնե աստվածաշնչի ու տերտերների դեբիլությունները ես իրան հաստատ ցույց կտամ։ Էդ հո փաստ ա, կարելի ա կարդալ, տեսնել, ուսումնասիրել։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա անտեսանելի բաներին հավատալուն։ Ես էլ որ փոքր էի, լիքը անտեսանելի բաներից տեղյակ չէի։ Հիմա ֆիզիկան, մանավանդ քվանտայինը լիքը անտեսանելի բաների մասին ա խոսում։ Խոսում ա փաստերով, փորձերով ու ապացույցներով։ Երեխաներս էլ որ մեծացան հաստատ ավելի շատ բաների մասին կիմանան, քան ես հիմա։


Արտ ջան, շատ ուրախ եմ նման պատասխանիդ համար, ճիշտն ասած, ուրիշ չէի էլ սպասում: Քանզի, անձամբ չճանաչելով քեզ, մի բան համենայն դեպս վստահորեն կարելի է ասել քո մասին. դու շատ սիրող ու նվիրված հայր ես: :Love: 

Բայց հենց հարցն էլ այդ օբյեկտիվ լինել չկարողանալն է, հասկանում ես, ու թե Կորյունի, իսկ թե մյուս երկու զավակներիդ համար կարևոր է, ինչ էլ ասես... Ու երբ ասում ես. ոչ ոք չի տեսել, համարիր, որ արդեն ասացիր. ՉԿԱ...

 :Smile: Քանի դեռ չես բռնել ինքս ինձ հակասելու մեջ, ասեմ, որ ասածս. "Արդյո՞ք Աստված նա է, ում կարելի է կամ պետք է տեսնել"... - վերաբերվում է քո ասածին, այլ ոչ թե իմ կարծիքն է: Համոզված եմ, որ հիշում ես իմ կարծիքը. հիշում ես *Ա*յ*ս* *Տ*ր*ված*ը, ճի՞շտ է...

Ուղղակի, քանի դեռ չես համաձայնվել ընդունել Անտեսանելի Աստծոն, - Տեսանելի Աստծոն առավել ևս չես ընդունի: :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սամ, դու կենտրոնանում ես մենակ «չի տեսել»-ի վրա, բայց դրանից առաջ ասում եմ շատ-շատ մարդ հավատում ա։ Ու երբ որ նա սկսեց ավելի լուրջ մտածել, կտա ավելի շատ հարցեր։ էն ժամանակ արդեն ենթադրում եմ, որ կսկսի զուգահեռներ անցկացնել Ձմեռ Պապի հետ, կամ կհարցի թե բա խի են հավատում։ Այ էդ ժամանակ արդեն պտի փորձեմ բացատրել թե ինչ ա կրոնից կտրված հավատը։

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

Sambitbaba (26.06.2016), Ուլուանա (25.06.2016)

----------


## Apsara

Թե այս թեմայով, թե մեկ այլ ես միշտ ինքս իմ մանուկությունն եմ հիշում, ես լավ հիշողություն ունեմ, նաև ունեմ հատուկ բաներ, որ հատուկ ասել եմ, որ մեծանամ ես սենց չեմ անի։ Ուրեմն փոքր ժամանակ ծնողներիս և շրջապատիս վիճակը նենց չէր որ խոսքը հասներ կրոնին և Աստծուն, բայց ես ճանաչում եմ, գիտեմ, հավատում եմ, ես ինքս եմ խոսել այդ մասին, ծնողներս էլ են զարմացել, հետո մտածել են, որ մի տեղ մի բան լսել եմ և այդ պատճառով եմ խոսում։ Բայց չէ, հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ մինչ Անուկի բացած թեման տեսնելը ինքս ուզում էի կամ ֆբ կամ բլոգի գրառում անել, իսկ հիմա էստեղ գրելու առիթ կա։ 

Աստծուն այնպիսին ինչպիսին ես հասկանում եմ ոչ մի կրոնում չեմ հանդիպել, ոչ մի գաղափարախոսություն չի տալիս ( չնայած կյանքում բոլորը չեմ հասցնի ուսումնասիրել, բավականին շատ եմ կարդացել ու շփվել, իմը չէր, ճշմարտություն չէր), շատ անձնական ա, ու ես համոզված եմ, որ աթեիստներ չէին լինի, եթե Աստծուն զանազան և զարմանազան կրոնները ոնց պատահեր չնկարագրեին, ոնց ասես չաղավաղեին։

Ինձ համար այնքան հեշտ ա պատասխանել երեխաների հարցերին, դրանք մեկա շատ քիչ են, նենց հավես ա Աստծուն, տիեզերքը, բնությունը, միռոզդանիե – ռուսերեն, հասկացնել, բացատրել դրանց կապը, տիեզերքում հստակ և պարզ սահմանված օրենքների աշխատանքը։ Նենց արագ են ընկալում, իմոնք չգիտեն, որ կան կրոններ, բայց գիտեն, որ Աստծուն հավատում են ոչ բոլորը, որ դա մարդկանց ընտրությունն ա, ու իրանք էլ պիտի որոշեն։ Ու չնայած դրան 3րն էլ կնքված են իմ ցանկությամբ, որովհետև ես հստակ գիտեմ ներսում ինչ ուզում ես արա, բայց եթե արդեն ծնվել ես որևէ կրոնի տարածքում լավ կլինի տարածքից դուրս չգալ։ Էս պահով վրա չտաք, նորմալ չեմ կարող բացատրել, սա պռոստը գիտեմ, իմ հետ շատ «պռոստը գիտեմներ» ա լինում ու վերջը ճիշտ ա դուրս գալիս։ 

Ու մեկ ա, ես դեռ չեմ հանդիպել ծնող–երեխա լրիվ նույն կյանքի և Աստծո ընկալմամբ։ Սենց թե նենց ամեն մեկս մեր ճիշտը ունենք։  Օրինակ միջնեկիս ըսկի բան չի հետաքրքրում, բացի նոր ու գղեցիկ իրերից, հաճույքներից, իր նկատմամբ ուշադրությունից, իսկ մեծս դեռ մանկուց հստակ հարցեր էր տալիս, արագ ընկալում, պարզ պատկերացնում տիեզերքը, կառուցվածքը, ինքն իրեն առանց մեր օգնության այնպիսի վիվդներ ա անում, որ փշաքաղվում եմ։ Ամենակայֆը 2.3 տարեկան Դավիթն ա, ասում եմ դու իմ հրեշտակն ես՝ ժպտում ա, ասում եմ դու իմ պարգևն ես վերևա նայում բազմանշանակ հայացքով, տեսնենք սա ինչ դուրս կգա։

----------

Cassiopeia (26.06.2016), Micke (26.06.2016), S.L.V. (26.06.2016), Sambitbaba (26.06.2016), Smokie (24.09.2016), Ուլուանա (26.06.2016)

----------


## keyboard

Իմ աղջիկը դեռ 2-3 տարեկանից անտարբեր չէր եկեղեցական ծեսերին ու եթե մի տեղ տանեինք 5 րոպեից հետո ձանձրանում ու սկսում էր իրեն զբաղմունք փնտրել, մի առիթով (հարսանիք էր կարծեմ) եկեղեցի գնացինք, բերանը բաց ողջ ընթացքը լսեց ու դրանից հետո զատիկի կամ այլ եկեղեցական պատարագի ողջ ընթացքը հաճույքով նայում էր՝ թեկուզ հեռուստացույցով։
Փոքրը դեռ 3 ա, հարցեր չի տալիս, իսկ մեծը «տուպիկ» տվող հարցեր էլ չի տալիս։
Էնօրը ճանապարհին Հռոմի Պապու պաստառներից տեսավ, նկատեց որ Պապու ձեռքը առաքելական եկեղեցում պատկերված նկարների ձեռքերի նման չի,  մատերի դասավորությունը նկատի ունեմ։
Հարցրեց, բացատրեցի, որ կրոնների տարբերություն կա, ամեն մեկը իրա մեկնաբանությունն ունի։
Չխորացանք շատ։
Կոնկրետ ես, ծնողներիս կողմից տանը կրոնի մասին համարյա բան չենք խոսել, սովորական եկել ա, եկեղեցի, քրիստոնեություն։
Երեխաներիս նույն կերպ եմ վերաբերվում, փորձում եմ հնարավորինս բացատրել։
Մենակ մի բան չեմ ուզի, որ մեծանա արդեն հասուն գիտակցություն ունենա, նույն ապրումներն ու հիասթափությունը չունենա էսօրվա եկեղեցուց ու տերտերակազմից։

----------

Sambitbaba (26.06.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

Հավատացյալ հաստատ չեմ դաստիարակի ու կհետևեմ, որ ուրիշներն էլ վրան չազդեն: Բայց չեմ էլ սահմանափակի էդ թեմաներով հարցուփորձը. թող կամաց-կամաց ամեն ինչ էլ իմանա՝ քրիստոնեությունից սկսած, Զևսով վերջացրած: Կրոնն ու զանազան հավատալիքները շատ հետաքրքիր բան են, ափսոս ա, որ դրանք մարդու կողքով անցեն-գնան:

Ինձ առանձնապես ոչ մի կողմ չեն ուղղորդել փոքր ժամանակ. հարցրել եմ, պատասխանել են, հետաքրքրվել եմ, բացատրել են ու միշտ թողել են, որ ես որոշեմ: Իմ պատասխաններն ամենաշատը ես եմ գտել ու հիմնականում՝ կարդալով: Ասենք՝ վեց տարեկանում որ մի անգամ հասկանում ես, թե քարանձավաբնակ մարդը ինչու սկսեց կայծակը գերբնական ուժերով բացատրել, հետո հերթով ամեն ինչ տեղն ա ընկնում:

Հայաստանում եթե փոքր ժամանակվանից հատուկ հավատացյալ չես դաստիարակվում, շատ դժվար ա հետո իրոք հավատացյալ դառնալը: Մենք էնքան էլ մոլեռանդ ազգ չենք, էլի:

Ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ համոզված եմ, որ առանց կրոնների աշխարհը շատ ավելի լավ տեղ կլիներ, բայց դրա ժամանակը դեռ չի եկել: Եթե հիմա հանկարծ բոլոր «մեծ» կրոնները վերանան, դրանց տեղը ոչ թե լուսավորչականությունն ու քվանտային ֆիզիկան են լցնելու, այլ ավելի հին ու «ցածր» հավատալիքները՝ հեթանոսությունը, վուդուն, բազմաստվածությունը, կռապաշտությունը, «թշնամուդ սիրտը կեր, որ ավելի քաջ լինեսը» և այլն: Մաքուր անկրոն աշխարհի ժամանակն էլ կգա, բայց էդ շուտ ու միանգամից չի լինի, այլ՝ դանդաղ ու աստիճանաբար: Բայց էդ միտումը հստակ կա, ու ավելի լավ ա՝ երեխային բացատրես, թե արհեստական իմպլանտներն ու կլոնավորումն ինչ են, նոր մոլորակներ հասնելն ինչ հետաքրքիր բան կարող ա լինել և այլն, քան թե որ վերևներում ինչ-որ գերբնական ուժեր կան, որ կառավարում են մեր ամեն մի քայլը, ու ընդամենը իրենց աղոթելով կարելի ա մեղմել ցավը, նոր աշխատանք գտնել, բուժվել, հաջողության հասնել և այլն: Հավատալ պետք ա, որովհետև դա ուժեղ բան ա, բայց թող ավելի շատ ինքն իրեն հավատա, քան թե ի վերուստ տրվող աջակցությանը:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.06.2016), S.L.V. (27.06.2016), Sambitbaba (26.06.2016), Աթեիստ (26.06.2016), Մուշու (27.06.2016), Ուլուանա (26.06.2016), Տրիբուն (26.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ Բյուրի հետ, որ նախադրյալներն են պետք, բայց ես սկսել եմ կրոնին ահագին խիստ նայել: Պետք չի թերագնահատել իր թողած ազդեցությունը, հաստկապես՝ իսլամը հեչ անփորձանք կրոն չի: Գուցե դեռ մի երկու տարի առաջ ես էլ նույնը ասեի, որ պետք չի պայքարել կրոնի դեմ ու տերորիզմը կրոնից չի գալիս: Բայց դե կյանքը մի քիչ ուրիշ բան է ցույց տալիս: Հա, էդ նախադրյալները պիտի լինեն, բայց կրոնական ազդեցության տակ ընկնելով նույնիսկ պստիկ ծաղիկները կարող են հսկա պտուղներ դառնալ: Ու եթե խորանաս, ո՞ր մի դեռահասը ինչ-որ պրոբլեմ չունի, բոլորն էլ տեղից խախուտ են: Մի հատ էլ իսլամի ձեռքն են ընկնում, լրիվ խախտվում են: 
> Ես տենց հանգիստ չեմ նայում էդ հարցին: Ու մուսուլմաններից էլ ահագին վախենում եմ: Չնայած գործի բերումով ամբողջ օրը հետներն եմ: Բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ իրենց ֆանատիկ տեսակից սարսափելի բան չկա: Ու հաստատ չեմ ուզենա, որ երեխաս էդ կրոնի մեջ խորանա:


Նախևառաջ մարդու հոգեկանում պիտի մի բան սխալ էղած լինի, որ ինքն իրա ոտով գնա, խորանա մի կրոնի մեջ, որը սպանություն ա քարոզում: Աշխարհում էդքան մահմեդական կա, հո բոլորը տեռորիստ ու մարդասպան չեն: Իրանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը մահմեդական են ծնված օրվանից: Բայց նրանք, ովքեր դա ընտրում են մեծ տարիքում, ինչ-որ ատելություն են ունենում ներսում, ինչ-որ արդարացում են փնտրում մարդկանց վերացնելու համար: Էդ դեպքում կրոնից հարմար բան չկա:

Թե չէ մարդու մեջ ի սկզբանե մարդ սպանելու հակում չկա: Ու կարծում եմ՝ շատ ավելի կարևոր ա երեխա դաստիարակելիս ուշադիր լինել, որ հանկարծ էդ հակումը չառաջանա, ոչ թե զանազան կրոններից հեռու պահել:

----------

Cassiopeia (27.06.2016)

----------

